# V8, 1 ton TJ



## BigG

Hey guys. 1st time posting here. Been stalking around for a while. Just got my plow set up a couple weeks ago, and thought I'd post up some pics.

Storm we got last week;


----------



## BigG




----------



## BigG

I'm still getting the hang of it. I've only plowed 3 times, and never had before. Hope you all like the pics. Got some vid. but trying to get it on the computer's being a PITA.


----------



## JohnnyU

I'm digging that jeep, more pics/specs please


----------



## 2COR517

Cool Jeep. What's keeping the plow mount from moving backwards when you are pushing or hit a pile?


----------



## BigG

The jeep is an 03 Rubicon, engine's a 6.0 out of a 2005 Silverado 2500, tranny's a 4L65E out of a 01-03 Suburban, stock t-case, cab and chassis 14 bolt rear with Detroit, narrowed F350 Dana 60 front with ARB, 4.56 gears, tires are 38X15.5 TSL Radials on American Racing Outlaw IIs.

It's hard to tell from the pics, but the mount is straight up and down at the front, but angles back at the rear quite a bit, so there's some triangulation there.

Thanks for the replies!


----------



## BigG

All the bolts aren't in this pic either. This was when I first put the mount on.

I forgot to mention that between the plow and mount, I've got $500 into this setup... well, $50,500 if you include the jeep. LOL


----------



## cjshloman

Nice rig....more pics and stats on it.


----------



## theplowmeister

So you have a V8 and D60 F axle and a 14 bolt r end and a stock transfer case?


----------



## magik235

Nice Jeep. I like it.


----------



## BigG

What more stats would you like? I thought I covered everything above.

Yes it's a stock NP241OR. They were used in diesel one ton applications. I wheel it with a lead foot, and haven't "broken" anything yet. Sure a 3 speed Stak would be awesome, but it's big $$$. I've got an SM435 and NP205 in the shed... considering a 3:1 kit in the 205 and swapping in.... and yes that's going backwards from the current 4:1, but the granny low 1st of the tranny would more then make up for it.

This last stage of the build just finished last winter... I've been working out the bugs, and don't have much in the way of pics... but here are older ones;

Bought in 06









Leaving for Jam 07









Jam 07









Leaving for Jam 08


----------



## BigG

Jam 08









Dodge dealership show and shine


















"The Curse" May 08


----------



## BigG

Novak Shifter









Flair "extensions"









Home made intake









Air setup


----------



## BigG

Sticker (I think you guys call 'em decals. LOL)









Engine bay


----------



## theplowmeister

Nice........


----------



## Dr Who

BigG;1199156 said:


> [
> All the bolts aren't in this pic either. This was when I first put the mount on.


I was wondering about the lack of bolts....

I love the fab job, looks great and looks like it serves it purpose...
no power angle huh?
I guess you do it the old fasion way, pull the pin and turn it?

great looking rig!


----------



## Y-town IceMan

Hey man. Nice to see you have a plow on that thing,no point wasting that muscle.we met a few times when i went on runs with the jeep club. you still haven't broken anything?? lol


----------



## punisher2010

very nice rig...totally badazz


----------



## BigG

Haven't broken anything since the latest build... bent, and wore out lots of things. Like I said, still working out some bugs.

Couple more pics;


----------



## BigG

Shaved 14 bolt










Ring gear was ground down too


----------



## BigG

So it's almost that time of year again. After my 1st season of plowing some repairs/ updates were in order.

It became apparent in a hurry that the shoes can't be set too high, or the post will hook the blade when the trip edge trips.










After some carefully calculated application of my precision adjusting tool the gap was significantly reduced.










She's a little rough and rusty, so I decided to skin it with puck board, instead of re-skinning her. Here's before. I applied a good coat of fluid film 1st










Ratchet straps to try and hold the curve. I still ended up getting the neighbor to come over and drive his knee into it while I fastened it.


----------



## BigG

Done!










Cheaters installed. Had them last year, but never installed.










More to come later.


----------



## BigG

Couple shots with my nearly finished dump trailer;



















Here's the build thread if anyone's interested;
http://nsjc.proboards.com/index.cgi?board=tow&action=display&thread=35098&page=1


----------



## bschurr

Sweet rig, neat trailer & nice skin on the blade....


----------



## IndoorPlower

Damn! Lot of work, but looks super niceee!


----------



## Dubl0Vert

Love the Fab work!! No sense in letting that bad boy sit around in the snow, glad you strapped a plow to her! Nice job plowing the gravel too. I've only plowed gravel once and had a rough time digging in.


----------



## cocco78

Nice, looks almost the same as the mount I made for my Comanche...  Build thread is somewhere in the Jeep section... D60's f/r btw...










I also have a TJ on tons, well 3/4t D44 front and D70 rear on 38's... I don't use it for plowing though  Just to push rocks around...


----------

